#  HF  3G

## Dimitrii

, ,          (. 70 )   5D-FB    (1kW)      RG-58   3G?
 3G    ?    900/1800/2100  ? 
     ?
   ?

:  ,     "  " )),   -        3-4   /     ))

----------


## RA4FHE

,  HF ,         ,    :Crazy:

----------


## Dimitrii

,   3g .
      .

----------

UT4UHG

----------

